
iPhone v. BlackBerry: Side By Side, Two Week Comparison - jcwentz
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/25/iphone-v-blackberry-side-by-side-two-week-comparison/
======
run4yourlives
iPhone's biggest hurdle will be businesses. Not start-ups, but big
corporations. This is Blackberry's party, and I don't see anyone changing that
soon.

That said, I don't think that's really what iPhone is intending to do, at
least not yet.

Comparing the two is a little premature, really.

